# Buckboard Bacon Cure question



## marc1980augrad (Aug 28, 2015)

I recently made a very good buckboard bacon from a piece of boneless Boston butt. I cured it with #1 cure for about a week in a Ziploc bag in the fridge and smoked it to 140.  It was fabulous!  I recently deboned and cured a whole Boston butt, but instead of putting it in a Ziploc bag, l set it on a wire rack over a bowl in the fridge uncovered.  I did not accumulate nearly as much moisture drippings from this as I expected.  Should I have put it in a bag to cure?  I cold smoked it for 12 hours last night at about 70 degrees, and put it in a bag in the fridge this morning before work.  I'll slice it later to make sure it cured all the way through and I guess I'll have to toss it if not.  Does anybody see a problem with my method?  I just don't understand why I didn't see more liquid removed from the meat. thoughts?


----------



## marc1980augrad (Aug 28, 2015)

To give a bit more info, the deboned butt weighed right at 9lbs.  I weighed the cure (it was just under 2 tea spoons.), 2 table spoons table salt, 1/2 cup brown suger, various spices.


----------

